# bantam 1 I-CAST is this week were is are sneak peak?



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

bantam1
have you gotten the ok to give us a sneak peak at the 2010 shimano line?
the show starts this week 7-14
thanks


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=284594


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I predict an aluminum frame Curado 50/51 :biggrin:

For certain I predict Shimano will introduce something for me to spend more money on.....I'm always willing to help keep Bantam1 gainfully employed !


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The show starts on Wednesday. I will have the info up that morning. Our website will also go line with the new product on that day. I'm just not sure what time it will go live.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

dang, so we have to wait till the show starts? why not a day earlier?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Under orders from my boss who happens to be an ex Recon Marine. I don't want to make him mad :biggrin:


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> Under orders from my boss who happens to be an ex Recon Marine. I don't want to make him mad :biggrin:


You can take him....come on!!


----------



## Bob Fate (Jul 31, 2007)

One more day... :bounce:


----------



## tooshallow17 (Apr 10, 2009)

Where is the icast show held?


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Las Vegas


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

How many of you will be on here tomorrow morning hitting refresh? LOL


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I come in at 7am PST. It will take me a while to get everything up. Plan on 9:30-10am your time for all the info.


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Dan, I'm all packed up and ready to jump my flight at 3:30 for Vegas. Looking forward to seeing you - it's been a while!

Jason


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Good luck trying to find me in Vegas. I'm still in Irvine.


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Awe, dude! I thought for sure you'd be there. sad4sm 

You mean now I have to put up with Kenichi by myself? :help:


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

just make sure you wear safety glasses around his hair. Don't want you to lose an eye. Chinh will be there too. Someone had to stay back to make sure people actually work. And I have to post all the info on the websites.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks in advance for the update info.

Charles


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

Bantam1 said:


> Plan on 9:30-10am your time for all the info.


So what your saying is we had better have our keyboards covered with plastic by 9:30 tomorrow morning to keep the drool off.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Drool or any other bodily fluids that could end up on your keyboard.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Bantam1 said:


> Drool or any other bodily fluids that could end up on your keyboard.


omg.....you are so nasty!


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> omg.....you are so nasty!


X2!

Pretty darn funny though. Heh Heh.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Since I'm such a nice guy I'll give you a little teaser...


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> omg.....you are so nasty!


Get your mind out of the gutter!!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Bantam1 said:


> Since I'm such a nice guy I'll give you a little teaser...


another curado?


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

Bantam1 said:


> Under orders from my boss who happens to be an ex Recon Marine. I don't want to make him mad :biggrin:


 i am a ex Recon Marine Captian so you are going to make me mad for having to wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

NEW CURADO!!!! WHAT WHAT!


----------



## dusbus (Nov 5, 2008)

Hope there is more than that


----------



## FISH FRYER (Jun 8, 2006)

*Curado*

Its a curado 50..Small like the core 50..


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Whatever you do , get (Jab), a half dozen of everything and grab me 2 . Just to be safe!!!:dance:


----------



## Rudy Longoria (Aug 24, 2008)

*SWEET!!!!!!!*


----------



## Bob Fate (Jul 31, 2007)

:bounce:


----------

